# Was the wheel bolt pattern for 2012 Beetle?



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

*bolt pattern for 2012 Beetle/aftermarket spoiler?*

Was the wheel bolt pattern and offset for 2012 Beetle?
Any rear spoiler makers?
Thanks,


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Bolt pattern - 5 x 112 - Wheel Bolt size - 14 X 1.5 X 27
Wheel Offset - ET48mm ( for 18" Wheels)
Hub Center Core - 57.1mm


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

Will wheels that work on a GTI work on the beetle? i hope so...


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

MK5 and MK6 wheels should fit, but the tires will be the wrong size. Beetle tires have a larger overall diameter.


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

lol oopz!

I have a set of GTI Snow tires on 16inch alloys as my snow mode. 

What will happen if i use them? Will they still work


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

They'll work, but your speedometer will be off. Your car will think you're going faster than you are really going. It isn't really ideal to run on the wrong size tires, but people do it.


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

I might aswell, they are brand new that i bought last season for the GTI and now they only have like 2000 miles on them. Hopefully the car doesnt explode because of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

You'll be absolutely fine. Only issue that would arise would be if the offset of the wheels isn't correct which would cause the wheel to sit either too close to the fender or too close to the suspension... Don't think it should be an issue though.


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

Can you get adapters to fix offset?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

Unless you're hoping to put a wheel on the car with a bolt pattern other than 5x112, adapters wouldn't be necessary. What you'd want are spacers.


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome

what do those cost


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

Cost is dependent on size... I'd suggest getting the wheels on (I can't imagine you'll have any issues with clearance) and we'll go from there :thumbup:

I'm always available via PM or email


----------

